# First Mafersa VRE cars return from rebuilt at Kawasaki to SLE



## Dutchrailnut (Oct 1, 2006)

Friday night MNCR the delivered the first 3 ex-VRE coaches from Yonkers

to New Haven. The spotter was unable to get any pictures due to it

being dark and he missed the numbers but they are in the 1700 series.

The cars sport a black window band with orange McGinnis "NH"s on one

end and "Connecticut Commuter Rail" logos on the other. There is a

bright red band above the windows that says "Connecticut Department of

Transportation". The cars are being delivered to New Haven where 3

more VRE cars will be picked up and brought to Yonkers.

The Cab cars will probably all be done at same time when VRE releases them to ConnDOT.

7 of cab cars are still in use at VRE till their new Sumitomo Gallery cab cars arrive.


----------

